# EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. September 2012)

*EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

					Der Hersteller EKL-Alpenföhn betritt erstmals den Markt der Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Mit der Wasser soll ein Produkt geliefert werden, dass eine besonders gute Kombination aus Lautstärke und Temperatur bietet. Der Preis soll dabei bei etwa 70 Euro liegen. Ab Mitte Oktober soll die Kühlung dann überall im Handel erhältlich sein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*


----------



## Voodoo2 (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

schaut toll aus

kommt mir sehr bekant vor das design


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Die sollen lieber mal den Everest rausbringen...


----------



## Dragonfire (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Der Name passt schonmal...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Hm diese Kühlungen sind ja wie halb besoffen. Nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch, entweder ich bleibe bei Luft oder nehme Wasser dann aber richtig


----------



## Ryle (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Warum nicht endlich mal einer mit 140mm Radi+Fan kommt bleibt mir wohl ein Rätsel. Platz hat man dafür in beinahe jedem Gehäuse und das Leistungsplus dürfte dann auch tatsächlich mal Luftkühlungen bei gleicher Geräuschkulisse schlagen, sofern die Pumpe nicht rappelt.


----------



## Fischer995 (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



> Warum nicht endlich mal einer mit 140mm Radi+Fan kommt bleibt mir wohl  ein Rätsel. Platz hat man dafür in beinahe jedem Gehäuse und das  Leistungsplus dürfte dann auch tatsächlich mal Luftkühlungen bei  gleicher Geräuschkulisse schlagen, sofern die Pumpe nicht rappelt.


Denk ich mir auch immer... Also wenns heisen soll das 140mm Fans noch lange nicht so beliebt wie 120mm sind dann is das quatsch. Die 140mm werden langsam zum standart...


----------



## Cuddleman (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Denk ich mir auch immer... Also wenns heisen soll das 140mm Fans noch lange nicht so beliebt wie 120mm sind dann is das quatsch. Die 140mm werden langsam zum standart...


 
Nicht wirklich Standard, gerade weil es noch viel zu viele Gehäuse gibt, die für 140iger keine Befestigungsbohrungen bieten! Für 120iger hat dagegen seit einigen Jahren, fast jedes popelige Gehäuse mindestens eine Montagemöglichkeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Das sehe ich auch eher als Hinderungsgrund an mit der möglichen Befestigung von 140er Lüftern. Es will ja auch nicht jeder einen Tresor als Gehäuse


----------



## henk (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

70€ und dann nur ein Lüfter aus der Budget-Reihe... Wieso wird bei diesen AIO-Waküs eigentlich immer am Lüfter gespart?


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2012)

Was mich viel brennender interessiert ist der Lamellenabstand des Radis, ist der so eng wie bei anderen Probanden, ist es wieder nur eine von vielen umgelabelten Astek oder cool it Produkte (schlauer werden die ja nicht).


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Mit 99,9%iger Sicherheit eine Asetek - dürfte das gleiche Grundmodell wie bei der Corsair H40 und der TT Water2.0 Performer sein. Es gibt x Details die den Ursprung ziemlich unverblümt anzeigen, auch wenn EKL bislang noch nicht offiziell als Resale-Marke bei Asetek gelistet ist. Welcher Radi aus dem Baukasten dran geklemmt worden ist lässt sich ohne weitere Detailaufnahmen nicht sagen, aber ich wage es problemlos mich so weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen, dass es definitiv keine Eigenentwicklung von EKL ist, sondern nur ein weiteres Asetek-Derivat - noch dazu völlig ungetarnt. Da hat man sich bei der für intel schon etwas mehr Mühe gegeben auch wenn, man es selbst der immer noch sehr ansieht aus welcher Schmiede sie stammt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2012)

Das war auch schon meine Vermutung, dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


Ps: ich finde es immer klasse wie du dich ausdrückst, selbst als fachsimpler kann man immer wieder was dazulernen.

Lg CoXx


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



henk schrieb:


> 70€ und dann nur ein Lüfter aus der Budget-Reihe... Wieso wird bei diesen AIO-Waküs eigentlich immer am Lüfter gespart?


 
Na immer noch besser als die Lüfter von Corsair 

B2T

70€ für nen 120er Radi? Halte ich dann doch für etwas überzogen, da bringt n guter Luftkühler gleiche bis bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. September 2012)

Darüber braucht man garnicht erst zu diskutieren, gute bis sehr gute Luftkühler liegen immer gleich auf bzw. davor.
Kompakt Waküs haben nur etwas in HTPC, bzw. Mini itx/ATX  Gehäusen verloren in denen gute Kühleistung zu kosten der Lautstärke  gebraucht werden und normale potente Luft/ richtige Wasserkühler keinen Platz haben.
Ich würde einen großen Luftkühler immer einer (Schrott-kompakt-wakü ) vorziehen, wenn genügend Platz vorhanden ist.
Will ich allerdings alles silent und traumtemps, dann greife ich zu einer "richtigen" Wakü. ( die ist zwar etliches teurer, aber allemal ihr Geld wert.
Meine Meinung zu Umstieg ist auf jedenfall, das ich weder Luftkühler noch "kompakt-wakü's"  in meinem kommenden privaten Systemen integrieren werde.


Einmal gescheite Wakü, immer Wakü.


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Warum nicht endlich mal einer mit 140mm Radi+Fan kommt bleibt mir wohl ein Rätsel. Platz hat man dafür in beinahe jedem Gehäuse und das Leistungsplus dürfte dann auch tatsächlich mal Luftkühlungen bei gleicher Geräuschkulisse schlagen, sofern die Pumpe nicht rappelt.


 

ich hab die lösung da gibts doch diese plastik aufsätze von 120 zu 140 würde halt recht ugly aus sehen


----------



## hotfirefox (15. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> ich hab die lösung da gibts doch diese plastik aufsätze von 120 zu 140 würde halt recht ugly aus sehen


Dadurch steigt aber nicht die Fläche vom Radiator an


----------



## Chinaquads (15. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

alles schön und gut, solange die Pumpe nicht nen defekt hat... Mein H80 ist das dritte (!) mal in der RMA, immer rappelte die Pumpe!!


----------



## hotfirefox (15. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Da wäre ich schon lange auf nen LuKü oder ne vollwertige WaKü umgestiegen!
Die 7 Jahre alte Eheim 1046 ist selbst heute noch flüster leise, da rappelt nichts 

Aber was soll man von so einem faulen Kompromiss wie der H80 auch anderes erwarten


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. September 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Dadurch steigt aber nicht die Fläche vom Radiator an


 

könntest aber mehr luft umwältzen und hast den design award in der tasche 


Aber was soll man von so einem faulen Kompromiss wie der H80 auch anderes erwarten = geb ich dir recht hatte die H70 ist echt easy= war damals mit richtigen waküs oft stunden lang beschäftigt


----------



## Paneking (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Hat eine "kleeeeeiiiiine" Ähnlichkeit mit den Produkten von Astek usw.


----------



## ct5010 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



henk schrieb:


> 70 Euro und dann nur ein Lüfter aus der Budget-Reihe... Wieso wird bei diesen AIO-Waküs eigentlich immer am Lüfter gespart?


 
Wahrscheinlich weil die Kompakt-WaKüs einigermaßen High-End LuKüs nur bei sehr hohen Drehzahlen schlagen. Die Lüfter sind wahrscheinlich nicht so schlecht, nur werden sie halt laut


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. Oktober 2012)

Paneking schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eine "kleeeeeiiiiine" Ähnlichkeit mit den Produkten von Astek usw.



Ist warscheinlich eh das gleiche nur mit anderem Aufkleber


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Es ist definitiv ne Asetek  - war aber eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit klar, denn es handelt sich um das gleiche Gerät wie bei allen anderen Asetek-Resellern.Inzwischen wird das aber auch in verschiedenen Reviews bestätigt. Klick, Klack, ...
Nur ganz offiziell als Reseller steht EKL noch nicht auf der Homepage von Asetek - kommt aber wahrscheinlich noch.
Die einzigen Kompakt-Waküs die derzeit nicht von Asetek und CoolIt stammen ist die von Alphacool gefertigte erweiterebare Variante von Coolermaster (afaik noch nicht auf dem Markt). Ob die nicht erweiterbare Variante von Coolermaster von einem der beiden Platzhirsche stammt, weiß ich nicht, aber könnte auch gut sind.


----------



## ludscha (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Hab es mir schon an den Bildern gedacht das es eine Umgelabelte ist. 


Aber sowas würd ich mir als WaKü-Fetischist sowieso nie kaufen 

MFG
ludscha


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Das siegt für mich aus wie eine Mischung aus H60 (Radi) und H70 (Pumpe) mit Schläuchen der H40


----------



## Chimera (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> ich hab die lösung da gibts doch diese plastik aufsätze von 120 zu 140 würde halt recht ugly aus sehen



Da wäre es doch etwas einfacher, wenn man nen 140-er Lüfi mit 120-er Löcher nehmen würd  Hab ich damals beim Geminii S gemacht: dort konnt man entweder 1x 120mm, 2x 92mm oder 2x 80mm Lüfis raufschnallen, hab dann aber einfach nen 140-er mit 120-er Löcher genommen und auch wenn er "leicht" über den Rand vom Kühler ragte, war die Kühlung besser als mit dem (lauteren) 120-er 
Den mit dem Trichteradapter hab ich auch mal versucht, jedoch um nen 120mm Lüfi an nem 80mm Platz zu montieren. War nicht wirklich toll, denn der Adapter wirkte sich eben wie ein Trichter auf und verstärkte dabei auch die Geräusche vom Lüfi  Fand ich(!) weniger ein Erfolg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nur ganz offiziell als Reseller steht EKL noch nicht auf der Homepage von Asetek - kommt aber wahrscheinlich noch.
> Die einzigen Kompakt-Waküs die derzeit nicht von Asetek und CoolIt stammen ist die von Alphacool gefertigte erweiterebare Variante von Coolermaster (afaik noch nicht auf dem Markt).


 
Weißt du eigentlich, ob die beiden die Radis selbst fertigen oder ihrerseits zukaufen und relabeln?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich, ob die beiden die Radis selbst fertigen oder ihrerseits zukaufen und relabeln?


 
Nö - weiß ich leider nicht. Wär natürlich gut möglich, dass die die Radis auch zukaufen, denn Radiator-Fertigung passt ja nicht unbedingt zum Rest (jetzt mal rein vom Maschinellen her gesehen).
Wäre aber auf jeden Fall mal interessant, wenn jemand herausfindet, ob das eigene Radis oder Zukäufe sind. 

Hab jetzt bloß ne Corsair H50 da, aber auch bei der könnte ich den Radi rein anhand seiner Machart keinem bekannten Radi-Hersteller zuordnen - wobei das nichts heißen muss. Da eigentlich jeder Kühlerbaubetrieb in der Lage sein sollte, solche Radiatoren zu fertigen, müsste ein potentieller Zulieferer für CoolIt oder Asetek ja auch nicht unbedingt aus der Riege der üblichen Wakü-Radiator-Fertiger stammen...
Ist aber alles reine Spekulation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser*

Interessant wäre ja vor allem, ob sie wenn dann überhaupt nach eigenen Maßgaben gefertigt werden, oder ob beide einkaufen, was gerade billig erscheint - und dann ggf. identische Modelle verwenden.


----------

